# Antivirus programs for smart tvs?



## Ruthanne (Jan 14, 2017)

My smart tv does not have an antivirus program on it.  I guess the brand new models do.  So now that the hackers can get at the smart tvs too is there a way to install a antivirus program without downloading one?  I wonder if I could possibly use the dvd player to install a store bought antivirus program?


----------



## Mike (Jan 15, 2017)

Ruthanne, you can plug a computer/laptop
into a smart TV, so you can do it that way
I would think.

My TV also has slots for a USB connection
and HDMI ones as well as others, there are
many ways to do what you want to do.

If you did get a virus, you could just reset
the TV to the original factory settings I
think that would cure it.

Mike


----------



## Don M. (Jan 15, 2017)

Google "smart tv antivirus", and read what others say on the subject....most agree that it is not much of an issue.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 15, 2017)

A device is most vulnerable to virus attacks if it is running Microsoft's Windows operating systems.

I am not aware of any TVs running a Windows operating system.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Google "smart tv antivirus", and read what others say on the subject....most agree that it is not much of an issue.





tnthomas said:


> A device is most vulnerable to virus attacks if it is running Microsoft's Windows operating systems.
> 
> I am not aware of any TVs running a Windows operating system.



...Never heard of any problems..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2017)

1 had

 anissue tonight and i unplugged it along w my modem and my cable box & all is fine now!


----------



## Mike (Jan 18, 2017)

Ruthanne, check around your settings etc., to see if
there is an update available, if you can't find one,
try unplugging the TV from the electricity for a few
minutes, when you plug it back in, it might just look
for updates.
If that doesn't work find the customer service phone
number for the manufacturer of the TV and have a
chat with them, they all have the knowledge to give
either firmware or software updates while you are
speaking to them.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. I think calling the customer service at Samsung is what I will do.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2017)

I forgot to do anything about this.  The other day I was watching tv on the smart tv and noticed a note at the top of the screen that the tv had downloaded something.  Today I checked out the menu on the tv and there is now a "security" section with a scan for viruses on it.  It is set to automatically check for viruses.  So I don't have to do anything.   How cool is that.


----------

